
Ask HN: Do you need a pitchdeck to raise a seed round? - tablet
Why can&#x27;t you just talk with VC and have a conversation without slides?
======
PragmaticPulp
Yes, you need to prepare a slide deck.

1\. VCs and their partners might review the deck before deciding to meet with
you. They will refer to the deck internally after your meeting. You need some
concise material to share beyond your verbal conversations.

2\. A deck shows you are prepared and good at communication, both of which are
important founder skills.

3\. You’re asking them for money. A lot of money. Come prepared and make it
easy for them.

Slide decks are easy to put together. Don’t try to cut corners here.

